# What tools do I use to groom a Husky mix?



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Our new foster Timber has a very thick plush tail and long hair. I have a pin brush, a comb and a wide tooth rake that all said for long haired dogs. He's okay with me brushing his body but he gets very upset when I try to brush his tail. It seems a bit tangled and sensitive. I try going slowly and only a few hairs at a time but he still gets upset. Any suggestions?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Slicker brush it first, then comb it with a metal greyhound comb. All dogs HATE their tails brushed and combed...Few will "behave" for it..they dance, sit, pull away, spin..go slow and teach him to stand for it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max and Artie both hate it. Sassy did too and she definitely hadn't any snarls to complain about.

Cookies help. At first you can just pretend to brush the tail while feeding if you haven't a handy accomplice and move toward a real stroke with a cookie after. By cookie I mean a bit of that meal's kibble. Right now I am grooming and doing basic obedience with Artie at breakfast every morning.

Max is greatly helped when I use a grooming spray on his long fine hair. After a bath I also use one of the silicone sprays and that lasts until the next bath, don't want to overdo that stuff. I also start at the ends and work to the roots of the hair so am not pulling through all the bulk and snarls of the fur. Max seems to prefer the base of his tail worked on to the tip of his tail so I do the base first.

Guess I need to try a real slicker as I hate them. I use a pin brush then the comb on Max's tail. And the rest of him.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Diane. I've had some luck with washing my dog with a shampoo and then a detangling conditioner. Then brushing while still wet.


----------

